# Help needed (badly)



## Spyrer (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm trying to get a good insurance quote on my car and many of the companies listed as good for Skylines are turning me down.

Some say they don't do Imports, other say they don't do mods. I don't understand, many posts here talk about really good rates for cars with higher specs than mine with worse NC bonus, etc.

I'm 31, Portuguese, with a portuguese driver's license (EU valid, may be the problem, not sure). I have 4 years no claims.

I have a R33 GtsT with slight mods (exhaust, intake, lowered, alloys and boost controller).

I don't know what to do. I have CAT1 alarm/immobilizer, everything.

I have been living in the UK for more than a year and I own the car for just over 5 months.

Any ideas? Can you help me get a good company or point out where the problem is?

Thanks


----------



## Spyrer (Sep 28, 2004)

*First quote*

Hurray, my first quote.

A-Plan, they do £1350 for the car with all mods listed. Not exactly what I was expecting from seeing your quotes, but I guess being foreign has it's cost.

Anyone thinks I can get better somewhere?


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

that's not a bad quote at all. You need to get a UK driving licence though, that should bring the cost down a bit.


----------



## Spyrer (Sep 28, 2004)

*Strange*

Strange thing happened today, after refusing to give me a quote, Ted Hamilton (is that right?), just phoned me to offer £1250 with all mods listed, not bad.

Time to phone Tesco's and A-Plan to see if any will drop, otherwise £1250 is not too bad.


----------



## Spyrer (Sep 28, 2004)

OK, Tesco could actually do a decent price, until I declared mods, which bumped it by £800 up to £1950...  

So it's a race to the finish between A-Plan and Tett Hamilton (thanks Paul)


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

don't know if you have sorted your insurance yet or not but try these guys 

Egger Lawson 01159 415 255 Ask for Steve Hallam


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Spyrer said:


> I'm 31, Portuguese, with a portuguese driver's license...
> 
> ...I have been living in the UK for more than a year


Technically, your licence is no longer valid. Get a UK one asap. Your insurance company would likely invalidate the policy on the basis that you have been resident for over a year and don't have a UK licence, should you need to make a claim. Also, if I pull you over, you'll have some explaining to do


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*gotta catch him first*

ploddy boy!!!    
Dont worry Mario,just say speaka no English.that should do it. :smokin:


----------



## skyliner32 (Feb 28, 2004)

Spyrer said:


> OK, Tesco could actually do a decent price, until I declared mods, which bumped it by £800 up to £1950...
> 
> So it's a race to the finish between A-Plan and Tett Hamilton (thanks Paul)


Think I'm lucky I with Tesco, after I told them I got a bigger turbo about 450 bhp only £100 more than a standard GTR.


----------

